# Pressure Gauge- Save yourself some time and money.



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally! A pressure gauge system for water/methanol injection use. Dial in pump pressures/flows with precision without breaking the bank. Gauge face reads in psi and bar/kpa.


----------

